# Need a 1TB/2TB Internal Drive. Does WD Still provide pick-up RMA?



## ACidBaseD (Sep 6, 2014)

Need 1TB/2TB drive for installing games.

Need another 1TB Drive for storage.

Please suggest options. I prefer online shopping. WS Retail has stopped selling HDD's, so flipkart is not an option.


----------



## Mighty_Miro_WD (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi there,
For gaming I would recommend the WD Black drive, which was especially designed and tested for this purpose. It has a 6 Gb/s SATA interface, 64 MB of cache and a 5 years limited warranty.
As for the storage drive unit, you may take a look at the WD Green - it has low power consumption rate and low noise level, as well as Intellipower, which is a fine-tuned balance of spin speed, transfer rate and caching algorithms designed to deliver both significant power savings and solid performance.
You may check these links for more information:
WD Black - *www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=760
WD Green - *www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=780
Hope this helps.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2014)

^^ are you a WD representative? just guessing by your name.


----------



## Mighty_Miro_WD (Sep 9, 2014)

Good guess, I am an official WD representative.   I’ve also tried updating my signature and avatar to make this more visible to everybody, but unfortunately I’m unable to find that option in the settings.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 5, 2014)

Does We still provide pick up RMA?


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 6, 2014)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> Does We still provide pick up RMA?



Hi Pulkitpopli2004,

I am glad to help you out. For your information, we don't provide any Pick up service for RMA. Customer have to send the defective products by postal mail to nearest warehouses in specific country. For India, you can send the postal mail to the following address.

Flextronics Technologies (I) Pvt Ltd
No. 70-A, SVR Fotune, 
Electronics City, Phase 1,
Hosur Road
Bangalore, 560100, India
Phone number: +91-80-3080-1300.

For more details regarding RMA service, please refer below link.

How to get an RMA, (Return Merchandise Authorization) or replace a defective product under warranty .

Hope it helps.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Oct 6, 2014)

i thought wd has; ok! had a doorstep pick up and replacement policy in India which was told by most of the techies as a plus point for buying wd HDDs.


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 7, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> i thought wd has; ok! had a doorstep pick up and replacement policy in India which was told by most of the techies as a plus point for buying wd HDDs.



I am sorry about that, that information is for most international RMA services. India is a special case for us; we do provide the pick up and drop off service using our couriers and its part of RMA service.


----------

